# BMQ final PT test



## 031RCR (19 Oct 2005)

I have a simple question, and before anyone tells me to preform a search I did try that several times with several different wordings to what I was asking with not clear answer in any forum.

My question is, what are the physical fitness standards to graduate from the BMQ? I am curious, not because I wish to only meet this standards, so don't anyone go getting upset. I can run 5km at about a 5:40-6:00min/km pace and I can do the 2.4 KM in the superior range, so don't worry I am prepared in my opinion.  I am just curious what the standards are.

If I have missed something in my searches, I do apologize and if anyone knows a link to where I might find this information I would greatly appreciate it. Otherwise I look forward to everyone's input.

Thanks!


----------



## D-n-A (19 Oct 2005)

Unless its changed since I've done basic, the minimum is the CF Fitness standard for your age/sex group.


----------



## 031RCR (19 Oct 2005)

Thank you for the straight answer Mike.  I really appreciate it


----------



## Obz (20 Oct 2005)

wasent that just like the 20 pushups and like 20 situps and thats it? plus some small run or something o yea and i think i screwed my self on chinups stupid me put on like a extra 15 lbs and now im just hurting on them


----------



## 23007 (20 Oct 2005)

Obz said:
			
		

> wasent that just like the 20 pushups and like 20 situps and thats it? plus some small run or something o yea and i think i screwed my self on chinups stupid me put on like a extra 15 lbs and now im just hurting on them



THERE ARE NO CHINUPS ON THE CFEXPRES TEST. I don`t know why people keep thinking this. The standard for the "Final PT test" is the same as all of the other pt tests: 19 pushups, 19 situps, 6 or 6.5 on the beep test, and a grip test. NO CHINUPS


----------



## ab136 (20 Oct 2005)

Thanks for clearing that up 23007! An "out loud" definite answer


----------



## 23007 (20 Oct 2005)

No problem! Thats what I`m here for! >


----------



## 031RCR (20 Oct 2005)

I don't think that the analogy of the Royals Royce is appropriate at all.  Although I will agree that some people will try and get by on the minimum, I am defiantly not one of these people considering I am going into the infantry.  I have been told by many people that the most important part is being mentally and physically prepared for the BMQ. I am physically prepared and now I am only trying to gather as much information as possible as to what is in store for me in a few weeks in order to be mentally prepared as well.

You say that you need 6 or a 6.5 or the beep test?  Does this mean there is no actual running test, but rather an aerobic shuttle run test to a beep?


----------



## patt (20 Oct 2005)

this site might help ya a bit
http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/1_3_1_5.asp?FlashEnabled=1&


----------



## 23007 (22 Oct 2005)

031RCR said:
			
		

> You say that you need 6 or a 6.5 or the beep test?   Does this mean there is no actual running test, but rather an aerobic shuttle run test to a beep?



Thats exactly it


----------



## Stealthybob (22 Oct 2005)

What in the strange world is a 6 or 6.5 beep test. I never heard or seen a thing like that in all my gym classes.


----------



## D-n-A (22 Oct 2005)

Stealthybob said:
			
		

> What in the strange world is a 6 or 6.5 beep test. I never heard or seen a thing like that in all my gym classes.



Its a shuttle run(aka beep test), to pass you have to get to the 6th(minimum) stage


----------



## Stealthybob (22 Oct 2005)

Sounds interesting, is that where they mean 2.4km in under 11min and 56 seconds instead of running a track??


----------



## 23007 (24 Oct 2005)

Stealthybob said:
			
		

> Sounds interesting, is that where they mean 2.4km in under 11min and 56 seconds instead of running a track??



After doing 16 of these with another one coming up soon I can definitely say that they are NOT interesting. They say that if you can do 2.4km in under 12mins then you should have no problem in obtaining the minimum for the beep test (aka, 20 metre shuttle run)


----------



## meanjoe (25 Oct 2005)

I must say it is not interesting.... Level 6 min, well 6.5 is better... 19 pushups 19 situps and 75Kg on the grip test (combined score of both hands). thats the min for males under 33 I believe. I think thats the age... if your under 30 ..... thats it for sure. When I did it, I did 30 pushups 30 situps and level 7 on the shuttle but I haven't did it in about 3 yrs, guess what I recived, a P (Pass) just like the rest. And the ones who went crazy on the numbers recieved the same. Now all we do here with the guns is the 13km ruck, firemans carry... BFT.You will have to do the CF Express test.. Anyway thats not niether here nor there. Dont get tied up with it, if you pass with the minimum or be the best ...thats great, try to focus on the rest too. You can be a PT master but if you dont pass the rest .. well there is no point right.  All I can say is do your best. Good Luck!

Cpl 1 RCHA


----------



## smith (25 Oct 2005)

Great post meanjoe, very well said.


----------



## NiTz (29 Oct 2005)

so true.. and there are 2 restests I you fail during BMQ. You get the first test at week 3 and the retest at week 7. Then if you fail again, they re re test you again and if you re re re fail, they put you on PAT plt, train you during 3 weeks to make you pass it and then they re-re-re-re-test you. Then if you don't pass, you're really really outta shape and they send you back home. It's no big deal anyways i'm not a tall guy and a pretty bad runner and I did 9.5 on the shutlle run. The only thing you can get if you're under 30 and you get 10.5 or more on the shutlle run and a very good score on the pushups, situps and grip test, you can get 2 years free of CF express tests. That's what i've been told during my BMQ.

Good luck!


Cheers !

Nitz


----------



## Jordan411 (29 Oct 2005)

I'm week 9 at St. Jean right now. If you fail the first time, you do a retest in week 7. Fail that, you don't get to go to the grad ceremony and you have to stay on  PAT for an additional 3 weeks. Thats the final answer. That is how it is being done RIGHT NOW at BMQ at St. Jean.


----------



## NiTz (31 Oct 2005)

Right on!


Cheers!

Nitz


----------

